# 2nd water change using gravel cleaner



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Picked up a gravel cleaner tonight and wow, never realized there would be so much at the bottom of the tank. I pumped out about 25% water and rinse the filter lightly in the water I pumped out in the bucket (hope this is okay, filter never touched fresh water).

Put everything back and mix tap water with RO drinking water 50/50 ratio, put the right amount of Seachem Stability and Prime into the water based on the 25% water change. Should I do the water test tomorrow about 24 hours later?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes I would let it settle for 24 hrs is this a new tank or has it been up and running does it have fish in it.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

It's a new tank and water was tested okay at Big Al's before I got 3 guppies. So far the tank is going for more than 2 weeks with guppies in just over a week. I posted the water test results here:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36528


----------

